# Amtrak Wedding Addition



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 3, 2008)

Took this clip from northbound Pacific Surfliner 775, 10-26-08, on the return from niece's wedding. Watch closely for the helicopter in a kinda weird place.



It's very brief.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 3, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Took this clip from northbound Pacific Surfliner 775, 10-26-08, on the return from niece's wedding. Watch closely for the helicopter in a kinda weird place.




I couldn't see it anywhere????


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 3, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> I couldn't see it anywhere????


The video or the helicopter?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw the red helicopter.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 3, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't see it anywhere????
> ...


The helicopter


----------



## GregL (Nov 3, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


The first time I didn't see it, but it's between the tracks and the hiway on the ground, about a third of the way through the video.

GregL


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 3, 2008)

GregL said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


Oh, yeah - I was looking up in the sky!


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 3, 2008)

It looked like it was on a truck going the opposite way to me. Was it because of the area fires?

Aloha


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 3, 2008)

The helicopter appears to be on a trailer, stopped at the side of southbound I-5


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 17, 2008)

Reviewing the video, I noticed a couple of whiffing sounds - like a batter swinging and missing at a knuckleball - as the train passes some large bushes right next to the tracks. HAHAHA!!


----------

